# orbea diva help



## clemsongirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I have tried an orbea diva that I love. My dealer is asking $4000 for it with an Ultegra drivetrain, mavic kysrium wheels, and a falcon x saddle. I don't remember any more specifics. I don't ant to over pay because he is the only dealer near me. What do you think?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Which Kysrium wheels are on the bike? The Aksiums? Equipe? Elite? SL's?


----------



## clemsongirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I believe it was the elite kysrium. I am going to check tomorrow on the specifics again.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*What year Ultegra?*

Also, you'll want to know if it's 2008 Ultegra. I believe they lightened up the groupo this year. It's in the right "ballpark" of price depending on the wheel model as stated above.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

clemsongirl said:


> I have tried an orbea diva that I love. My dealer is asking $4000 for it with an Ultegra drivetrain, mavic kysrium wheels, and a falcon x saddle. I don't remember any more specifics. I don't ant to over pay because he is the only dealer near me. What do you think?


BTW, I think the Diva has great geometry. I test rode one and it felt like the wheels were under me exactly where they should be. 

Don't fret over a couple hundred $$. It looks like you're getting a fair deal. I say buy the bike, ride it and enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

is it ultegra sl?

if so, then advertised retail is $3945 and suggested retail is $3845 but that is stock. If it has cages and carbon bars on it $4000 is about right. Bone stock............$3845 and I think the one you described is stock.

Starnut


----------



## clemsongirl (Jan 1, 2008)

*Thanks for help*

I just wanted to thank everyone for their help on the Orbea. I finally dedcided to go for it, and haven't looked back. I just couldn't find a bike that I liked better. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Please post a picture of your new ride!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

clemsongirl said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for their help on the Orbea. I finally dedcided to go for it, and haven't looked back. I just couldn't find a bike that I liked better. Thanks again to everyone.


You must have been riding it like crazy the last month.


----------



## clemsongirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, I have been riding it like crazy!! I love it more each time. I wanted to post a few pictures. It is purple to me, but Orbea calls it pink. I can't post the pictures until I can figure out how to compress them on Picasa. I will work on this, and re-post soon.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

clemsongirl said:


> I can't post the pictures until I can figure out how to compress them on Picasa.


Congrats on your new ride.

To shrink (not the same as compress) photos from Picasa, select the pics you want to work on (they should end up down in the Photo Tray on the lower left), and click on Export. An "Export to Folder" window should pop up. Click "Resize to", try 1024 pixels, set "Image Quality" to Automatic, click OK. An Explorer window should pop-up with your reduced pics in it.

If you then want to post those here (as I'm doing with a couple of test pics below), create your posting and click (in the RBR reply window) the down arrow to the right of the paper clip, "Upload photos", in the pop-up navigate to the directory that Picasa created, and select your photos. Tell RBR to upload them.

My grandson and a friend
View attachment 116416


Half Dome
View attachment 116417


----------



## clemsongirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome pictures!! I love half dome, and the surrounding area. Thanks for the help!! Lets see if I can make this work...:idea:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

clemsongirl said:


> Awesome pictures!! I love half dome, and the surrounding area. Thanks for the help!! Lets see if I can make this work...:idea:


Beautiful bike. Looks purple to me.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*Awesome bike*

The color looks lavender to me, probably changes in the sun. How do like that saddle? In the market and wondered about that one.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks Awesome to me...but what do I know....I'm just a guy. My wife will be riding one of those soon.


----------

